# Into the "show" ring by default



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Wanting to experience every aspect of Vizsla ownership found me running Bailey in the "show ring" this weekend. 

What the heck. What was the worst that could happen. We came in fourth. Kind of the "thanks for showing up" placement.

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/10/experiencing-show-ring-up-close.html

Afterwards we went out and played with some birds.

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/10/happier-in-field-than-ring.html

Life is better in the fields than in the rings.

RBD


----------



## DixiesMom (Feb 5, 2009)

Hooray for you!! That is another thing that I love about my V. I can take her in the ring on Saturday morning, hunt test in the afternoon and back to the show ring Sunday, ususally with out even bathing her. Just another reason why these dual dogs have so many DCs in the breed.


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Congrats Rod..... you looked like you were having fun.
It's too bad we will never be able to take Kian in to the show ring, we were told that since he is neutered and has a blonde-ish butt that those are two strikes against him. 
Oh well.


----------



## Bodhi (Jan 1, 2010)

Congratulations Rod! Bodhi doesn't do well in the conformation and obedience ring. Can't stand still at all. It's just too exciting with all the other dogs. It's laughable when he almost knocks down the judge to say hi... Anyway, at least you had four Vizsla to compete with, Bodhi is the only Vizsla at the shows in Hilo. Most handlers don't even know what breed he is... I agree with DixiesMom, it is totally nice to have a dog that you show up with little to no grooming necessary. I swear, those other breeds must have owners who are hair dressers...

P.S. love your blog, as we lived in Pleasant Hill from 1989 - 2004 and been to all the east bay regional parks, your pictures bring back great memories of Briones, Mt. Diablo...


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

> Anyway, at least you had four Vizsla to compete with, Bodhi is the only Vizsla at the shows in Hilo


Northern California has a healthy Vizsla community. There were 30 Vizslas at the show. One of the larger groups at this dog show.

The conformation ring is something I wanted to try but is a huge commitment of time and energy. Like field trialing, if you want to succeed, you have to have time and money. Both in short supply these days. 

It was interesting just to try it. Many of the Vizslas in the ring had been "stacked" since they were 4 weeks old. They live for the ring. The dogs and the owners enjoy the experience. They have a love/hate relationship with the ring, as a friend who owns a champion dog wrote to me after the show. Part of what a hobby breeder has to do. 

Bailey, Chloe and I live for a good walk in the hills.

Many of the hills around here are still open for off-leash walks and that is one of the joys of our living here.

Come join us if you come to the mainland. 

p.s. Our youngest daughter just bought a home in Pleasant Hill. Good little city to raise kids.


RBD


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

Congrats on a great showing, Rod! bailey is a handsome young man. A friend of mine, who is active in the V Club of the Carolinas, has been stacking her newest addition since I met her in a STAR puppy class. She has shown her female & is now doing the tour with her male, because she wants to breed him. It's not as easy as it looks! I never worked with Pumpkin on stacking, but I don't think we will be in the show ring. We are not breeding her, and I don't know how well she would do. She's a gorgeous girl, but she is a big girl. Pumpkin is within the accepted limits, but probably not what is considered ideal. 46 lbs & 23 1/4 (maybe 1/2 ) inches. My husband and kids couldn't care less, so I live the showing adventure through folks like you  Great job!


----------

